# Zeno COSC



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

What I want to know is why Breitling. Omega etc. etc.. don't present their watches like this.

This watch arrived in a very highly polished wooden box, the very detailed (showing performance of my watch) COSC certificate signed and stamped crisp stored nice and neat in the leather folder.



















Its an outstanding watch, representing fantastic value for money.

Eric


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I agree Eric. I've seen the Documents on a watch costing 20 times the price of the Zeno, & the presentation was no better.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Just a stab in the dark here as I don't know for sure, but I'd say it's because Zeno is not generally sold to the watch buying public. I think you'd be hard pressed to see one on the wrist of a non-WIS type person. They know their audiance is comprised of enthusiasts, so they include the things that enthusiasts like. Or you can spend $3000 for an Omega only to turn to page 24 of the user manual to read the two paragraphs about the watch you just bought.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Hello all

I've read the write up about Zeno on a site that states they are a family watch makers since 1922.

I don't disbelieve it but I have been collecting vintage watches for a long time, I thought I'd seen most things, but I've never seen a vintage Zeno.

Were they perhaps just supplied to certain markets or did they have a different name previously?

Does anybody know?

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

At the end of the day it is the watch that counts and no amount of extras and fancy wallets (menu holders) will make the watch any better.

A Krug Bauman comes in a very nice box,









Zeno only started making wristwatches in the 1960's before then it was only pocket watches.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

A watch of this type is a luxury purchase....Its not an essential item, and therfore deserves to be treated as such.....

If I could equate it to a car purchase....

A car gets you from A to B....But car manufacturers spend a fortune on what are known as "Surpise and Delight" features. Little extras that do as the name suggests....

Why do they do this....

Why do you think....?

Look after the customer, and they will keep coming back !!!!

The Zeno certificate and folder was a real surprise, not only is it fantastically well presented its also informative and outstanding quality. The box, cushion, labels, hang tags, polishing cloths, it all adds up to produce a sense of satisfaction. You have bought a quality item, and all the little surprise and delight features that come with it are designed to remind you of this fact.

It may add to the cost of the watch, but in my opinion it also adds to the enjoyment of watch collecting. The Zeno boxes are a not only a pleasure to look at, but they are also very tactile...

As for the watch, its fantastic, it feels remarkably well built. Its very comfortable (despite its size), its amazingly easy to read and its very stylish. As far as time keeping goes, its clearly earned its COSC certificate.

Considering Zeno only started making wristwatches in the 60s they seem to have got their act together and are producing world class watches at a very very good price !

I have a feeling this watch will be on my wrist a good deal more than some of its more expensive stable mates !!!

Eric.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Eric ,

I am sorry but I cannot believe that anyone one would be influenced on a car purchase by how the owners manual is presented.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

In furtherance to what Roy has said I buy nearly all my watches second hand or vintage and to be honest if its got a box thats nice, although it only gets put away.

When I buy a watch I buy it for the make, history and quality. The packaging doesn't really come into it

BTW I thought the Omega and Breitling cases were smart enough IMO.

The Breitling with their Bakelite boxes and the Omega with a leather box with leather case inside for your books and papers.

Anything more would be gilding the lily surely?

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy,

It hink perhaps you misunderstood, or I did not make myself clear...

Car companies spend a fortune on developing goodies for the car, a classic example being the cup holders that slowly slide from the dash then popinto position, all at the touch of a button....

It does nothing to enhance the basic function of the car, but its nice to have. However research has shown people respond to it....Bells and Whistles...Surprise and Delight.....Call it what you will....A classic example is the little carboard circular slide rule you get with a Breitling Navitimer or B-1, adds nothing to the watch, but is quite lovely.

Regards.

Eric.

p.s. Please take it as read that everytime you find a new brand of watch, or dig up some old treasure I will ask if it comes in a nice box, this will save me typing and everyone else reading







)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Eric have a word with Eddie I beleive that your watch is big enough to take a cup holder.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Acou[le of years back I bought a new Omega that came in a tin can..........just about said it all really........especially as it followed my purchase of a brand new Speedmaster which was returned to Omega three times in thew first six months, it should have put me right off Omega, but it didnt,,would like to try a co-axial.

Roger


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

You only get the standard red padded box with the Aqua Terra Co-axial. Awful eh?

I like watch boxes. In the days when I thought a decent collection was beyond my means, I thought of going to boxes instead.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> You only get the standard red padded box with the Aqua Terra Co-axial. Awful eh?
> 
> I'd be happy with a Co-axial even if it came in a pink box!


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Sigh......

If only I had a Pink Box......

Eric.

- x -


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> If only I had a Pink Box......


Absolutely no comment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

My wife has one Eric, I'll ask her if she's using it.

Spadge


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

my wife has a pink box too

funny how it seems to be redundant now were married


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Pink boxes aside, I thought that Aqua Terras came in a nice wooden box.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Foreshame Paul









Sargon

Mine came in the standard nice(but not wood) box in leather. If you get such extras, please let me know


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Would I be the only one here to think that Zeno watches are slightly overpriced and again I feel, rather middle of the road?

(Eric if your watch is 47 in diameter, then I have the same piece but called "Philip Huber" and made by Zeno but for Â£120 or thereabouts from Roy. No fancy wallets though)

As regards presentation, are not the extras, wallets etc., only there to justify the slightly higher price?

I recall Zeno as being a mathematician but can't recollect what exactly was his claim to fame. I do know,however, that whatever his claim to fame, this has been shot down by an Australian mathematician only recently(me not being mathematically minded I would not dare an attempt at explanation)

Peter


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

Philip Huber is not and never has been made by Zeno.

Spadge


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

All I know is I like the Zeno Navigator I bought, and think it is different, and very comfortable to wear, and I think it is very good quality.


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

funny that, Spadge. It's just that the watch is a dead ringer for a Zeno, except that it has "Philip Huber Raid" where Zeno watches etc should be. It is fitted witha Zeno crown and comes packaged in a Zeno wallet. The case is exactly the same as the Zeno model.

A case of badge engineering perhaps?

Peter.


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Further to that Spadge, the Zeno company appears to be owned by someone called, "Huber". A bit of a coincidence, would you not agree?

Peter.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

You can read too much into coincidence sometimes Peter, especially if it's convenient to do so.

Philip Huber was crown jeweller to the German court and has nothing at all to do with the Huber family who own Zeno. Zeno categorically deny having any connection with the brand Philip Huber, even though it may bear a superficial resemblance. Have you seen the brand Adee Kay? A dead-ringer for the 47 mm Zeno but actually a Hong Kong copy with a Miyota movement.

It's quite easy to get hold of the Zeno wallet and put anything you like in there but all genuine Zeno 47 mm watches are supplied in a wooden box. I recently bought a Jacquet-Girard watch which came in a Zeno wallet, are you suggesting that they also make Jacquet Girard? I also bought a Citizen off eBay which came in a Seiko box - do Seiko make Citizen?

Do not judge a man by the clothes that he wears.

Spadge


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well Zeno did not say that two years ago when I bought it from them.


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Perhaps not by the clothes that he wears, but most definitely by his shoes!

I presume that Zeno made this watch as a possible tribute to this and again I presume, long dead, court jeweller.

But thanks for the info Spadge but more importantly, my exceeding thanks to Roy for his post!

Peter


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

What part of "Zeno did not make this watch" is so difficult to understand?

Spadge


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Eric would like a pink strapped Zeno in a pink satin box to go with his pink boots.............no!!......I dont know that for SURE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Spadge, I can see that you appreciate Zeno watches. To my mind they are middle of the road albeit with a pretence to be somewhat more grand than the actuality. Presenting their goods in wooden boxes etc doesn't, to my mind at least, make their offerings any better.

A bit like most goods that are sold in Britain, give them an expensive ticket price and fancy wrapping in an effort to move them "upmarket".

What I cannot understand about Zeno is the price that is being charged in this country and yet in Germany, in the past, I have seen them advertised so much cheaper.

They have many models, so are, I think, ubiquitous.

I'm sure that the rest of their offerings are decent enough and judging by my one, the Huber, a good enough watch.

I come across people everyday who will not admit to anything. That is my work.

Is it not conceivable to you that Zeno do not want to admit to having produced this watch for whatever reason? Is this perhaps in line with their( misguided in my opinion)attempt to move more upmarket?

After all, it would appear to me that they merely assemble watches and not actually manufacture them.

Peter


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

P.S. Spadge,

the Zeno website does give an indication as to what kind of company they are. With all their expensive wrappings that they include with their watches, would it not be better to cut back a little on this and then reinvest this amount on their website?

Griff, I still like your watch.

Peter


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2003)

Omega only assemble watches, TAG and Sinn don't even do that. Any company who doesn't make an in-house movement is only an assembler of watches. Omega is part of the Swatch Group, as is ETA who make the movements. Omega buy movements from ETA so technically don't make their own movements. The Philip Huber was a sample from Zeitlos of Germany which was submitted to Zeno for evaluation and quotation purposes. It never made it through to production

All the Zeno sites I found in Germany appear to offer them at higher prices than those available in the UK unless you can show us where to buy them cheaper. Are we talking authorised dealers selling factory fresh stock with guarantees or not? Are you comparing apples with apples?

I have no fixation with Zeno; I wear and collect other makes as well but few of them offer such value for money.

I fail to see what the quality of website design has to do with the quality of the product. The link is so tenuous as to escape me. Am I to understand that the better the site, the better the product? Is this what you believe Peter?























Spadge


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Have it any way you want Spadge. I don't find Zeno very exciting. I have no idea if the dealers were "authorised"( another name for price fixing in my book) I don't keep a note of every site I visit but I have seen the watches on offer, cheaper, in Germany.

As for the web site. If a company can be bothered to take some time with their web site, invariably it will benefit them sales wise.

The Zeno web site appears, to me, to be cobbled together, not very professional from a company, I would assume, is in at least a reasonably profitable positon. Surely they could devote a small amount of money to making it more appealing?( And of course, they are not the only "Manufacturer" with rotten websites)

By comparison, just consider Roy's site. Extremely well laid out, easy to negotiate and with descriptions which more than adequately cover the article decribed.

Peter


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

What a pathetically vague response, riddled with innuendo and zero substance.

You try to educate some people but because it's not what they want to hear, they disbelieve it. Ah well, can't educate pork and no point wasting precious time trying.

I'm off to muck out the horses now, it will be pleasant to be in the company of intelligent creatures. As for the muck, it's not as thick and smelly as Peter's BS.

Spadge


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I don't think it's BS Peter so there.


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Spadge, you're prick, no mistake about that. Why are you on the wrong forum? Calling me pork? I'm not a policeman(with the utmost of respect to members who are in the constabulary )

I seriously doubt that YOU could, in the slightest, begin to educate me.

Where are your primary sources for all this so called evidence?

Are you so utterly sad that you beaver away trying to prove a point? Lonely life you lead with the horses?

You are well suited to mucking out horses, in amongst all that manure. Probably wipe their arses too. Probably enjoy stroking their while you're at it or do you bend over, with your trousers down, in the VAIN hope one of them might get a hard on for you?

Peter


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

Interesting Peter; a few words more than five letters long and even some of more than two syllables. However, voiding the vile contents of your cesspit mouth and mind is distasteful and has no place on this forum. I think you owe Roy and the other members an apology.

I usually enjoy a battle of wits with a worthy adversary but not with you: as a point of honour, I will not engage in combat with an unarmed man.

If you can't debate without showing your upbringing, then don't debate at all.

Toodle pip.

Spadge


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Hells teeth!..........could this be the 2nd time the Zeno thread gets deleted!!


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Bloody hell!?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's got to be the heat


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

I love this forum, it's so entertaining!

I am sure that it's the heat, as it was with a thread few weeks ago during our last heatwave.

The question is will it get really boring in the cold winter months?

Andy Mac


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

If I can get the better of seventeen stone ripped and certainly a lot stronger than you could ever conceivably be, then I hardly think that you would ever remotely bother me!

You've called into question my integrity( and for that matter, Roy's, over the Zeno). I am happy to accept Roy's expertise in this matter. You obviously hold high a torch for Zeno. You started this with your comments about bull****. I told you I was happy for YOU to have it any way you so desire. I was happy for the subject to remain there, in disagreement. Obviously you were not happy with this outcome.

Still, I so enjoy all this.

Peter

P.S. everyone. it really is tremendous weather.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

peter said:


> You've called into question my integrity( and for that matter, Roy's, over the Zeno).


How? Have I missed a post somewhere??


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's mystified over this Chris,

Something to do with Peter and Spadge and a Philip Huber that may or may not have been made by Zeno!

Quite how horses came into this is beyond me!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Back to the topic....

Eric, the Zeno looks good, (good photos by the way) and FWIW I really like the packaging and accessories









I'd rather they spent their money on that, rather than fancy websites etc!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey, I'm a senior member


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

peter said:


> If I can get the better of seventeen stone ripped and certainly a lot stronger than you could ever conceivably be, then I hardly think that you would ever remotely bother me!
> 
> Still, I so enjoy all this.
> 
> Peter


In your dreams Peter, in your dreams.

Spadge


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

peter said:


> If I can get the better of seventeen stone ripped and certainly a lot stronger than you could ever conceivably be, then I hardly think that you would ever remotely bother me!


Translation,* please!!! *

Have I dropped into a "Parallel Universe" overnight??

As Athur Dent once said... "Nothing is making any sense today"


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

"It must be Thursday, I never could get the hang of Thursdays."

Eric


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

back to sanity


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

peter said:


> If I can get the better of seventeen stone ripped and certainly a lot stronger than you could ever conceivably be, then I hardly think that you would ever remotely bother me!


 A girly fight with Vanessa Felz is hardly anything to brag about Peter.
























Spadge


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

That's a bit of a temper you've got there Peter. I am surprised Roy hasn't deleted that. You do yourself no favours.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Once you start deleting posts then where do you stop ?

I know I stated that I would start deleting these sort of posts but whats the point really ?


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

If I was in your shoes Roy, I'd F**k it, and shut the whole thing down.

Its about watches, a pastime, a hobby, enjoyment, fun, Its not a matter of personal honour and life + death.

Its so depressing to see this sort of thing going on, usual story, the minority spoil it for the majority, and Roy should be able to take for granted the maturity and common sense of the people who use this forum.

I would appeal to all members, regular posters, experts, newbies and all, to just think twice before you post anything aggresive or derogatory or just plain immature, and do us all (particularly Roy) a favour.

We don't need all this.

David.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well said David!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Most of that is true, but no, I don't think Roy should just f---k it and shut the whole thing down, nor do I think he wants to, and nor I think do 99% of the members. Be reminded however, that some of the most heated rows have been amongst the most senior members, including me, and that as heated as some of those arguments have been, they have resulted in a great deal of interest judging by the number of replies and views, and have added to the colour and flavour of this forum, its character, and its unique honesty and openness. It is also why this is probably the best forum around by far, and why it is anything but boring.

You should also note and understand that several of us as senior members have a long history with this forum, and we do not necessarily regret our arguments or hold any grudges after them, and infact probably have a hightened sense of respect for each other, in most cases, after those rows.

Rows often clear the air and help us understand one another better also.

The rows may have contributed to some extra grey hairs for Roy, and a reaching for the bottle of pills, but I think he enjoys his forum even more than most of us!

Long live Roy and his superb forum of diverse characters!


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Si, on a personal and professional level, I certainly do not need any advice from you nor anyone else. Stick your oar in somewhere else. If you had read the thread you will have seen why I reacted the way I did. He was calling both Roy and myself liars. He hadn't even seen the watch. I even said that he could have it any way he liked.I didn't mind. I was prepared to let it drop. HE did not let it go.(you will notice that he added two subsequent posts which I, in an effort to stop them, did not reply to)Some people are so persistent. I don't mind. As I have stated, I enjoy it. It's a form of conflict, as Steve Beko said, but without the violence. Anyone who wants to have a go at me, feel free. If it comes back to you, do you start crying then? What, don't like it now? I have probably had more arguements on this forum than most, for example with Neil, Griff, Andy. The difference here is that I have come to respect their views now. I appreciate what they have to say. Somehow the possibility of my EVER having the need to consider yours is remarkably remote! Don't let anyone tell you in this life that any disagreement is not personal, it always is. Get out and about in the real world. Scottishcammy and Therocs will be able to give you advice about that, in case it has passed you by in your sheltered environs. So, as for your comments and with the platitudes from David, you would do well, both of you. to keep them to yourself.

Peter


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Well said miyo...... Oh sorry, Griff!!!!!!!!!!

Peter


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Roy, I agree with you on the perils of censorship, it would be sad and unnecessary to have to heavily moderate the forum as it is good to have a reange of opinions and anyway you have more important things to be doing.

However, I found Peter's remarks totally inappropriate.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Remember school when two lads were having a fight and all the other kids in the school shouted "Fight" and came running to watch and shouting fighting instructions.

It's like that here, most entertaining !









I'm only sorry that they banned caning oh well I would not have the time to do it now anyway and I cannot afford Eric's dominatrix prices.









Before anyone takes offence, this is a joke.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Caning.........where's Eric with them whips!!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> If I was in your shoes Roy, I'd F**k it, and shut the whole thing down.


Not a chance, its too important to let an argument spoil it.

I have decided not to let it bother me anymore.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Me too!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

As a topic of interest, I have posted two pics of a Zeno from Eddie's site, as I think this micro rotor and gilded movement looks unusual and impressive.

Anyone know anything about these movements, and do they wind up the watch as well!?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry, front of watch above here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2003)

The movement is a Harley.

I am no expert but believe these to be obsolete rather like that other crappy mini rotor the Ronda.

My son had a watch with that movement and I was told parts were not available.

Of course I am open to correction on this point.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I was just re-reading a few posts earlier in this thread. Isn't it odd how the one or two people on the forum only raise their heads when a pointless argment is in progress, insult a few people, and then bugger off again for weeks?

Si


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

That is a good looking Zeno, although I still think they would do better to re-design their intrusive logo at 12.

I looked at this for a bit, I was partly interested in it due to the rarity of the movement. Are they not a good movement then? I would have thought that a lot of collectable watches (old ones that is) have movements that strictly could be described as obsolete.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

The Harley is movement is the Ronda, whilst "obsolete" they are available in abundance, and spares are widely available. I know this because I carried out extensive research whilst looking for a movement to use in a watch project I have underway at the moment (I'm not saying anymore until the website is established and the trademarks etc. are registered. Suffice to say as it will be a classic)

Incidentally this movement is also used in Aristo and Kobold.

Eric.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

You are a tease Eric


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

That was not my intention.

Sorry.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I know. Only kidding.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

But I'm not clear on this.........is the view that it is a good movement or a crappy one, and are parts going to be available or not!!!?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2003)

Roy,

Your input on the Harley and Ronda movements please.

I would be interested to know.

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have never seen or worked on one of these but as far as I know the movements are no longer made and I have no idea if parts are available.


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

The 22 jewel calibre 2538 is actually a Harley-Ronda, they are the same company. Zeno bought 500 of them and will not be using them all in production, keeping some back for spares. Spares are plentiful anyway.

The movement is actually highly regarded, although not the most efficient self-winder due to the lack of mass on the micro-rotor. There is always someone who will say something is crap, I know someone who reckons Patek-Philippe are crap but that's another story.

Eddie


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2003)

Eddie

Indeed they will.

However I was just going from personal experience.

Nice to see you on here.

Neil.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hello Eddie

Thankyou for the informative reply.



> There is always someone who will say something is crap


Ne'er a truer word was spoke.

Regarding micro-rotor movements in general then, I can understand the reduced winding efficiency, but how does this affect its use or accuracy? Does this mean the watch is often in a low state of wind?

Simon


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Eddie said:


> There is always someone who will say something is crap,


 But all watches made outside of Japan are crap







a


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just popped over to Eddies sight for a look at these much talked about Zeno's and found this.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

And here's my Girrarducci









Whats going on here then?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry try again


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Many companies buy parts from the same suppliers of cases and dials as others do. here's another example :


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

I can't believe it! O&W ripping off a Zeno!

Eddie


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Sometimes I wonder if there is a big factory in Switzerland churning out watches and popping on named dials as the need arises.

I mean is there anything to O&W now apart from a name with some associated history as a mail order firm popular with GI's?

I'm not knocking the watches they make, I've had 3 and still have an M4 which I like, but you do tend to lose faith a little when you see what is essentially the same watch with another maker's name on it.

While I don't own a Zeno (I'm a bit tempted by the micro-rotor one) they do seem to at least make some watches unique to them.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

But what are the boxes like ?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

F'king xcellent Eric.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

As Mrcrowley said



> F'king xcellent Eric.


Zeno boxes are just that.

Nice wood box, large pillow inside to safely hold the large watch. The 49mm diver had no COSC cert or fancy leather folder. About what you'd expect for a $400. US watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> I can't believe it! O&W ripping off a Zeno!


Yes Edward,Â







Whatever you say.



> I mean is there anything to O&W now apart from a name with some associated history as a mail order firm popular with GI's?


Zeno and many other companies actually manufacture nothing, they are just assemblers.


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

That's perfectly true Roy. Only those who manufacture their own movements in house can truly be called manufacturers. Strangely enough, this includes most of the Japanese and excludes most of the Swiss companies. Food for thought.

Eddie


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hopefully we'll be seeing a lot of you on this forum Eddie


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

Thank you Andy. That is of course down to whether Roy can stand the competition









Eddie


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

What competition ?


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

" What competition ?"

Exactly Roy, Eddie is obviously not very busy and his presence on and preference for your RLT forum shows that he recognises the sparkling wit and intelect on this site, he must be fed up with the boring old duffers on his.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

True !


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

I just pop over now and again Andy to keep in touch with my other customers









Eddie


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

> I just pop over now and again Andy to keep in touch with my other customers


So what you are saying is that they also prefer this forum to your own!


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Eddie wrote-



> I just pop over now and again Andy to keep in touch with my other customers


Is that what you're doing on that 'other' forum? You know the one I mean, the one with all the jealous, small minded, not as anonymous as they had hoped members? Here in the US we call them "dumb fu**s"

Eddie, you've had enough fun for now - Get back to packing watches!!


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey Andy, we all enjoy slumming it once in a while









I'm packing USMike, honest, I'm packing.

Eddie


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Eddie,

So you "pop over" to this forum, to keep in touch with " my other customers", who you can't keep in touch with on your own forum, as they obviously prefer the RLT forum, but who you regard



> we all enjoy slumming it


 by inference as slum dwellers.

Keep packing.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I feel very sad that this thread has taken the direction it has. I would like to personally welcome Eddie to the forum (I know it is not the first time you have been on, Eddie but it has been a while), and I think it would be great for RLT and all its members if Eddie contributed regularly.

I am sure this thread will make him wonder if contributing is worth the grief.

Both Eddie and Roy have watches that many of us appreciate. Both have their areas of expertise. Please don't continue in this "us and them" vein.

Although I don't own the watch, I think the Dreadnought offers a few lessons for anyone interested in watches.



> There is always someone who will say something is crap


I for one would like to learn more about the watch and related matters. So please could we get back to that.

I know it is not to everyone's taste but most would have to admit it is a well thought out and constructed timepiece. Don't forget too: there are only 200 in the world.

Regarding the movement question, I think anyone who has followed the watch and Eddie's posts would be insane to think there is a problem here. It is, as in the parrot, an ex-problem. The movement decoration completely misses the point of the watch.

Simon

A very regretful, let's face it, cancellor of a Dreadnought registration.


----------



## Eddie (Aug 21, 2003)

I thought I was enjoying a bit of friendly banter with the Andy Mac who is one of my customers. When it started to take a nasty turn, I realised it couldn't be the gentlemanly Andy Mac I know.

Lighten up and learn to recognise a bit of well-intentioned ribbing when you see it.

Eddie


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

My post was intended for the "Am I the only one" Dreadnought thread and was mistakenly added here.


----------

